# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد

## Angela

سلام

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*فکر کنم اگه روزانه قبول شدید و سال دیگه بخواید آزاد بریئد مشکلی* *ندارید** فقط نمیتونید روزانه شرکت کنید چون محرومید!!!*

----------

